# My user name



## easyrider (Mar 25, 2008)

Origanilly my user name was easy rider and when I updated I ended up with easysider. Is there a way to change it back to easy rider ?
Thanks
Bill


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 25, 2008)

not quite sure what you updated?

I show someone already has "easyrider"

but "easy rider" should be available.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 25, 2008)

*Variants.*

What about _E-Z Ryder_, etc. ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't see easyrider in the user list.

How about easy_rider or easy-rider


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 25, 2008)

easyrider is a registered user

but as stated before...you can have easy rider if you want...two different names afaik


----------



## Dave M (Mar 25, 2008)

My guess, Bill, is that you clicked on the above "Users List" link to look for the name. You are correct that the name "easyrider" doesn't appear in that list. That's because only the 8,847 BBS users who have posted at least one message show up in that list. The remaining 16,766 registrants haven't posted any messages, but they have their own user names.

However, as it turns out, the holder of the name "easyrider" is the same person that holds the name "easysider". With a bit of behind-the-scenes communication via PM, I think we can clear it up and grant the OP's request for a change in name. I'm starting on it now....


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 25, 2008)

ha...I didnt even pay attention to the name when I did a search...my bad.

hopefully we can get you the name you want =)


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 25, 2008)

Dave M said:


> My guess, Bill, is that you clicked on the above "Users List" link to look for the name. You are correct that the name "easyrider" doesn't appear in that list. That's because only the 8,847 BBS users who have posted at least one message show up in that list. The remaining 16,766 registrants haven't posted any messages, but they have their own user names.



Does TUG ever clear out their database?
Is there any reason to do it?
It seems silly to have 1/2 the registered users that don't post.
Perhaps TUG should delete any user name with 0 posts that is 1 year or more old.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 25, 2008)

not at all....some people register for a reason...and are here to read and or use pms etc.

Not everyone who gets use out of the BBS has to post here =)

its not hurting anything to leave them there...what would be the point of deleting them?


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 25, 2008)

Back in the Bad Old Days when we were always running short of disk space, we used to delete accounts that had not been used in 18 months.  This caused untold grief when people showed up after a two year absence or more and were ticked that their accounts didn't exist any longer.


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 25, 2008)

Dave M said:


> My guess, Bill, is that you clicked on the above "Users List" link to look for the name. You are correct that the name "easyrider" doesn't appear in that list. That's because only the 8,847 BBS users who have posted at least one message show up in that list. The remaining 16,766 registrants haven't posted any messages, but they have their own user names.



I've updated the template for that page to inform the viewer that "Only users with at least 1 post are shown".


----------



## easyrider (Mar 25, 2008)

Thank you Dave


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 25, 2008)

easyrider said:


> Thank you Dave



Nice to see you "easyrider" ... I was always confused what "easysider" meant anyway.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 9, 2008)

*Not That Hard To Figure Out.*




Steamboat Bill said:


> I was always confused what "easysider" meant anyway.


Well shux. 

There's the Hard Way on the 1 hand, & on the other hand there's the Easy Side. 

Anybody with a strong preference for the Easy Side is an _easysider_.  

Nothing to it. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ausman (Aug 9, 2008)

It is reading posts like this that I realise I'm a brick short of a full load.

I thought easysider wanted to be easy rider but now is easyrider and is appreciative.

No wonder I don't get the half of what goes on here.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 9, 2008)

> *March 25, 2008*, 09:28 AM
> My user name
> Origanilly my user name was easy rider and when I updated I ended up with easysider. Is there a way to change it back to easy rider ?
> Thanks
> Bill





AwayWeGo said:


> Well shux.
> 
> There's the Hard Way on the 1 hand, & on the other hand there's the Easy Side.
> 
> ...



So Alan, have you been thinking about this for 5 months, or what?


----------



## susieq (Aug 9, 2008)

basham said:


> It is reading posts like this that I realise I'm a brick short of a full load.
> 
> I thought easysider wanted to be easy rider but now is easyrider and is appreciative.
> 
> No wonder I don't get the half of what goes on here.





:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 9, 2008)

*Unstuck From Way Back In The Inner Recesses.*




DeniseM said:


> So Alan, have you been thinking about this for 5 months, or what?


It's been eating at me for quite a while. 

There's nothing quite so vexing as the discomfort of an unexpressed thought. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 9, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> There's nothing quite so vexing as the discomfort of an unexpressed thought.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Shux!  I had no idea you had an unexpressed thoughts!  Who woulda' thunk it?


----------

